# Bobtail has bobtail flu anything to help and scab prob



## lizardman59 (Jul 23, 2011)

hey guys well my bobtail has bobtail flu so bubbles and snotty foam is going out its eye every day also she is sneezing alot the vet tried anti biotics but that didnt really seem to help and it goes all dry and stays hard on her eye so she cant open her eye every morning i get a wet tissue and get all the crap off but i was just wondering what else can i do to help should i give her repti cal in her dishes would that help her also she isnt very active probs coz she is sick and its winter maybe a more powerful heat globe at the moment it goes to 30 celsius at the very end of the day should i switch it back to when it got up to 38 she didnt seem to mind it that it was that hot but that was in summer so when it w really hot it got up to like 41 so i switched to a smaller wattage should i switch back now that it is winter also she has been rubbing her eye trying to get the hard snot off her i and she cut her eye lid and a scaab has formed but i think some of the foamy stuff might have gotten into the cut so im wondering might it get infected or something ill put pics up soon of the scab and the crusty eyes
s
orry for bad pics had to use webcam but yeh thats the picture of the scab it is in the right hand bottom corner of her eye and goes up


----------



## varanophile (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Lizardman,

Dont stress too much. Bobtails are very prone to these infections, but given the right care usually have no serious complications. These infections are almost certainly caused by a virus, and as such antibiotics will not help (Antibiotics do have a role however with more serious secondary infections/pneumonia). 

When mine come down with this I bring them inside and place them in a bone dry container and put them under heat, aiming to keep temps above 25 degrees with a basking spot above 30 degrees. In my opinoin the heat is not the most important factor, it is moisture/humidity. They must be kept as dry as possible and out of drafts. Remove water bowels. If needed give them small drinking sessions then remove the water. If they have good body weight dont worry about feeds at all. Usually symptoms will resolve in a couple of days. I have never had one die from this infection, although you must get in before they become too unwell.

As for the abrasion under the eye, once again dont worry too much. Wipe down with a damp cloth. It will heal fine and after the next shed you probably wont be able to see where it was.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Lizman!

Cant really help cos i have no experience with bobtail flu, just thought id check my temps for you, top basking rock is 42C, (rarely used) middle basking rocks are 36ish, (used most days for a few hours) and the area where they all congregate is currently at 25, but gets up to 32 by the end of the day,...
cool end is around 22c after putting the tanks on really thick foam, before that it was getting down to 16/17C,....
personally i would put the higher wattage one back in,...

maybe try offering heat from a heat mat as well as a light till hes better, a really dry littler like ozpet and a few bath towels so he cant rub his face against anything hard,...but can still rub the goobers off,...

no water bowl, a splash of juice in half a cup of water is offered by syringe every 3rd day, they generally want 10-15mls. (they weigh around 500g, so less if urs is lighter, more if its heavier,...)

hope your beautiful snausage recovers quickly, its so stressful having a sick pet!


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks my lights just blowen and my mums going to go get another one ill go with her e will get a more powerful one i also mght swich substrate soon to half reptile sand half reptile bark sand on hotside reptile bark on cool side also miight get some vitamins


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 25, 2011)

i didnt like sand, i tried with the red desert stuff, it got in their eyes, under the vent scale, not something id recommend,....(just mentioning that before you spend a small fortune on 'reptile sand')


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 25, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> i didnt like sand, i tried with the red desert stuff, it got in their eyes, under the vent scale, not something id recommend,....(just mentioning that before you spend a small fortune on 'reptile sand')



okay i might just get all reptile bark then

got the more powerful bulb


----------



## spandangle (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Lizardman,

Two of my bobbies came down with the flu at the end of May. They were slowing down for the winter. They had the exact same problem with their eyes and nose. They also developed a wheeze.

First off I put their heat up in their enclosure by setting the nighttime temp at 25°C. I put mine under steam every day for 30 minutes. I used crushed eucalypt leaves in a bowl of hot water and placed the bowl (high enough so the bobbies couldn't get to it) with the two bobbies in a plastic tub. I also wiped their eyes regularly with a damp tissue. Mine got really bad and I ended up going to Wattle Grove vets. The vet prescribed them anti-biotics to help with any possible secondary infection. Eventually they cleared up and now they are fully recovered. 

I have heard that giving them a little honey everyday with some food can also help their immunity. I did not have much success with this as my bobbies did not eat when they were at their worst. 

Just keep up with the TLC and she should shake it off. It does wonders for bobbies when they have the flu! If you find that she gets worse over a week or so, it may pay to see the vet and get a dose of anti-biotics to kill off any secondary infection.


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 29, 2011)

spandangle said:


> Hi Lizardman,
> 
> Two of my bobbies came down with the flu at the end of May. They were slowing down for the winter. They had the exact same problem with their eyes and nose. They also developed a wheeze.
> 
> ...



thanks man might tr ythe honey i already took her to the vet like ages ago to get the antibiotics for secondary infection so thats all cleared also since i got the new globe she seems to be eating more


----------

